# Strange Thread Time Stamp When Paging Through Forums



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

Confused when looking at the HH this morning. 

From the main forum index, I choose the Happy Hour. I see threads with last post time stamps that look good, IE: 11:50AM or so. 

I scroll down, all looks good. Then I > to go to page two, and the posts starting on page 2 have time stamps of 4PM?? 

Also quite frustrating, I can't even find the thread I'm looking for. If I use advanced search with a title key word, the thread is there. I checked the time stamp for the last post, go back to the forum, and still can't find that thread knowing how to zero in by the time stamp.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi... 

Sorry to say I can not reproduce what you have mentioned. Do you maybe have a stuck page in cache? Try flushing your page cache and see if that does it. 

Doing what you mentioned I see all threads in descending time order. Page 1, 2, 3, and so on.


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks David. It probably was on my end, as it's fixed now. I didn't think to try and flush any cashed pages.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sure thing.


----------



## Rcrew (Jan 3, 2002)

Very strange. I have one computer at home that just won't update correctly. It must have a page stuck somewhere, no idea how to fix it. When I pull up happy hour, the first page is good. If I hit > to go to the next page, I'm still getting a page from around Jan 4th. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

IE or FireFox? 

Firefox...TOOLS, OPTIONS, PRIVACY, CACHE and CLEAR CACHE NOW.

IE...TOOLS, INTERNET OPTIONS, DELETE FILES...

Hope this helps.


----------

